# how do i avoid babies (convict cichlids)



## shadowd_dreamr (Apr 18, 2005)

I was thinking of getting a pair of convicts.. but after a couple weeks of research i realised that they are big time breeders... 

I dont want a billion babies... does temp make a difference.??? 


thanks for any replies.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Why not get a pair of convicts that are either both male or both female? They can't have babies that way.


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

temperature makes no difference. if a male and female are in the same tank and they're alive then there will be babies.  I agree with Lisa, you could get 2 females. They won't get as big and are usually much more colorful than males.


----------

